

These are reasonable reasons to believe alien life exists, right? - aslet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0Zl07wdHSI

======
lutusp
Maybe "belief" is the wrong criterion. Maybe "evidence" would be a better way
to decide the issue. Small bits of evidence, that might eventually lead to
concrete science, are accumulating, for example in our exploration of Mars we
see various signs that Mars could have supported life long ago -- signs of
past liquid water, certain minerals that are favorable to life. Things like
that.

Feel free to believe or not believe, but I prefer reality. I prefer direct
evidence.

